# [SOLVED] This copy of windows is not genuine + black screen on background



## Aloriss (Mar 9, 2011)

My Windows 7 background hasthis black background. At the bottom it says "Windows 7 Build 7600 This copy of windows is not genuine. 

This problem started about 8 months ago when my hard drive ended up going bad I got the hard drive replaced, but ever since then I have been getting messages saying "invalid serial number", and it wants me to enter the correct serial number. its really starting to bug me. My windows 7 serial number won't work for some reason.


Any ideas?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

Hi Aloriss,

May I ask is your copy of Windows 7, a LEGITIMATE copy?


----------



## Aloriss (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

Yes it is


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

Hi contact microsoft and see if they can help fix it see here for more info Activate Windows 7 Online - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

I agree with joeten on this since in the help manual on win 7 they ask that you contact tech support so they can give you proper directions to correcting your serial number its common in vista and 7 to have this problem when a hard disk or motherboard is replaced


----------



## Aloriss (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

Hey guys I did that just thank you problem solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: black screen on my Windows 7 background*

Glad we could help your welcome


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For reference - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...or-equal-page-fault-non-page-area-565765.html


----------

